# My little blue baby at 12 weeks!



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Well, she is DEFINITELY growing!! 1st pic is from Friday night with both of us - ears were most of the way up. On Sunday they both flopped for the 1st time in 2 weeks. Then right before this pic was taken one of them was up again!

She's 12 weeks old today and still has that BEAUTIFUL coloring!!


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

I love the ear dance :wub:


----------



## saraja87 (Jul 12, 2011)

She's gorgeous! Isn't it amazing how fast they grow??


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

She is so pretty :wub:


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

What a gorgeous baby! 

I hope that when I go to find my GSD, I can find a liver that popped up.


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

She is stunning, I do not understand why this color is not allowed.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

she looks like a bright little puppy . I love her expression .
good example of weight and condition .
nice straight legs, no swollen or spongy or down pasterns, great little feet .

whatever she is , wherever she came from , that looks like a nice puppy. That "family" picture is nice too !
Carmen
Carmspack Working German Shepherd Dogs


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Stunningly beautiful!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

great pictures!


----------



## Mom2Shaman (Jun 17, 2011)

I am rejoicing for you, your family, and that gorgeous little baby. That color is amazing. I wish they allowed it too. They should have an any other color option for these colors that are occurring already. No matter, that is one amazing little pup sent by your angel girl so your boy could be called home to romp with her.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

She is a gorgeous, baby girl!


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Pretty pretty pretty baby!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Mom2Shaman said:


> I am rejoicing for you, your family, and that gorgeous little baby. That color is amazing. I wish they allowed it too. They should have an any other color option for these colors that are occurring already. No matter, that is one amazing little pup sent by your angel girl so your boy could be called home to romp with her.


I am tearing up after reading your post...and I mean that in a good way! It will be 4 weeks tomorrow that my boy left so unexpectedly. I haven't dealt with his death yet at all....I just can't. It's all right under the surface every minute of every day, though. It doesn't take much and all that emotion swells up (like reading this post!)

I posted on a thread last night I read about blues that SO many of them never make it past their 1st day because they aren't "standard"...it just breaks my heart!!! She is every bit the GSD Titan and Nikka were - and we're not going to show her - so her unique coloring doesn't matter a bit!

I wish there was a way to get a message out to all those breeders who are blessed with these blues that there are all kinds of loving families out here who would LOVE to have one of those beautiful puppies they decide to eliminate due to coloring. But I guess then they "look bad" for selling a non-standard dog, huh?

My breeder is AMAZING and she had no idea that 3 of the 4 pups in Kaiya's litter were going to be blue - it was mom's 1st litter. In 16 years of breeding she had never seen it - and she was THRILLED to see these beautiful babies! She won't breed the two dogs again - but she certainly wasn't upset when it happened...and I thank God it did because I LOVE her and I LOVE her coloring!!


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

carmspack said:


> she looks like a bright little puppy . I love her expression .
> good example of weight and condition .
> nice straight legs, no swollen or spongy or down pasterns, great little feet .
> 
> ...


Why thank you!! 

She's a blue GSD and I'm no expert on her parents pedigrees - but from what I understand she's got some pretty good genetics! 

Now you've got me curious as to what all of your observations mean!!


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

What a sweet baby! Congratulations!


----------



## bruiser (Feb 14, 2011)

What a sweetheart


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is BEAUTIFUL! :wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Gosh, she's gorgeous! She looks so at home in your arms. It's such a great story of how she came into your life when you needed her most and to be such an unusual pup besides. She even looks like you! And I mean that as a compliment, you look great together.


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

She is so adorable:wub: like you didnt know that already


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

*Sorry....a couple more brag pics!!*

Her ears went back up for awhile this morning AND I Furminator'd her for the 1st time ... so thought she looked extra cute today!! 

Gosh, this puppy feels like one of my kids right now!! I have two already (21 and 16) but since they're older and never home AND because of everything that happened with Titan and Nikka - she is just literally saving my life right now!!:wub:


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Nikka must have sent her


----------



## kennajo (May 20, 2011)

love the eyes! She's sooo pretty


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

Stosh said:


> Nikka must have sent her


I would like to think so!!:wub:

Nikka had the most ornery, rambunctious personality - and was the alpha in her litter. She slept on the air conditioning vents, frolicked in our day lilys (even though she wasn't supposed to!), hauled A** when she ran and was just plain hilarious all the time! Kaiya does ALL of those things!!

Titan was the regal, super obedient, super interlligent, super focused boy. When he ran he looked like a gazelle. Everything about him was SO beautiful!! Guess what? She has all of those qualities, too!

Don't get me wrong, she's got plenty of unique qualities all her own - but I truly believe she is the perfect mix of both of them!! Every time I look at her I always know why she came into my life...to say she is special is an understatement!

Our story blows the 'Marley and Me' movie away!!


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Both you and your little blue girl are BEAUTIFUL! <3 You are both very lucky to come into each others lives like you did! :wub:


----------



## PiedPiperInKC (May 1, 2011)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Both you and your little blue girl are BEAUTIFUL! <3 You are both very lucky to come into each others lives like you did! :wub:


What a NICE thing to say....thank you!!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> Both you and your little blue girl are BEAUTIFUL! <3 You are both very lucky to come into each others lives like you did! :wub:


I agree. Very pretty, and so is the pup!


----------



## Sulamk (Jan 30, 2011)

Such a beautiful baby!


----------

